# Yamaha 60 4-stroke carb problems??



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Didn't I see some discussion here a while back about some issues they were having with the 60hp yamaha and the carbs or something?

Anyone have any info on that?

-T


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

wasn't me!

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=yamaha+carb+site%3Amicroskiff.com&aq=f&oq=&aqi=


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

That was it! Brett I found it in those links, but it seems it was the F40 not the F60 that was having issues. 

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1229311383/0

-T


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

What's the problem Tom?


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

No problem at all, guy over here is selling a schweet 4-banger Yammy 60 and I was thinking of possibly repowering the tunnel hull. Weight difference is only 30 lbs I believe. 

Just in my mind that there was some issues with the smaller yammies and the carbs but realized I was thinking of the wrong HP motors. 

I am looking at a 60hp..not sure I am going to do it, just mentally tinkering is all. 

-T


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] iMacattack.*

Moved to proper topic section...


----------

